# Epson Stylus Pro 7800- prints tshirts/



## bebeink (Jun 23, 2006)

does anyone know if the 
*Epson Stylus Pro 7800 prints on tees?
*


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

not in its stock form. but there are dtg built on both the 7600 & 7800 platform.


----------



## bebeink (Jun 23, 2006)

Printzilla said:


> not in its stock form. but there are dtg built on both the 7600 & 7800 platform.


where can I find out more?

Thanks!
Liz


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

where are you located?


----------



## bebeink (Jun 23, 2006)

Printzilla said:


> where are you located?


I'm in New York City


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Check with with Equipment Zone, Harry Oyster and his crew, if I remember correctly they have a T-Jet Jumbo2 at their location that they can demo for you. Equipment Zone - the screen printing & digital printing equipment source


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

also don @ SWF East | Embroidery machines, T-Shirt Printing Equipment, & Supplies - they have a machine based on the 7800.


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Which DTG unit is based off the 7800? Is it the XPress? Or another unit?


----------

